# vfs appointment



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

I have been trying to get an appointment at vfs today after 17 :00 but it seems like there are booked until may i suppose to submit my application before April what can I do, it that because it am booking after hours or this is the way it is. Thank you, good day


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been wondering about the same thing...from what you said, it looks like there is a long wait for appointment with VFS to submit applications. Anyone can help?


----------



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Hie guys l heard u can book a far date and then go to vfs they z a special service where you pay extra five hundred.


----------



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

If you around gauteng pretoria is the best and not that saturated


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

This is what they told me this morning when I phoned vfs, I booked a far date made a payment and printed everything so tomorrow I will be there and see what they will tell me to do next.


----------

